# Did I get ripped off?



## Notabot (Oct 9, 2017)

I got this and some parts
A light that say silvery on glass
And a rounded rear carrier
At a garage sale for 70bucks
The zeplin on front fender say schwinn
And I thought it might mean something
Oh ya hey everybody I'm new here
They wanted 50 for bike and 20 for parts
And the light is on half a fender
So I knew somebody wanted it bad enough to cut the fender off the bike

View attachment 689937


----------



## Rust_Trader (Oct 9, 2017)

Nice


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Oct 9, 2017)

70$? Why can’t I find something like that!


----------



## Cooper S. (Oct 9, 2017)

Boy you best be joking


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 9, 2017)

Yea,someone had your number.I'll do you a favor and take it off your hands.wouldn't want to get tetanus from the rust.
All kidding aside,you did good.clean it up and go through the bearings and enjoy,because you might not ever get another deal like that.


----------



## tryder (Oct 9, 2017)

Notabot said:


> I got this and some parts
> A light that say silvery on glass
> And a rounded rear carrier
> At a garage sale for 70bucks
> ...



No. You did good. Beautiful bike.


----------



## jacob9795 (Oct 9, 2017)

IMO it's worth about $1700+ sold complete. Probably early 1937


----------



## Notabot (Oct 9, 2017)

jacob9795 said:


> IMO it's worth about $1700+ sold complete. Probably early 1937



No way


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Oct 9, 2017)

Notabot said:


> No way



That seats worth 10x what you paid for the bike


----------



## Notabot (Oct 9, 2017)

Notabot said:


> No way



So this is worth what 1 of them phantom bikes is?


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 9, 2017)

Yes you did.


----------



## jacob9795 (Oct 9, 2017)

Notabot said:


> So this is worth what 1 of them phantom bikes is?



Yup,


----------



## vincev (Oct 9, 2017)

Notabot said:


> So this is worth what 1 of them phantom bikes is?



yes


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 9, 2017)

Notabot said:


> So this is worth what 1 of them phantom bikes is?




That is way better than a Phantom. Phantoms are a dime a dozen.


----------



## jacob9795 (Oct 9, 2017)

Post a pic of the "rounded rear carrier". Dibs if it's what I'm looking for...


----------



## Notabot (Oct 9, 2017)

jacob9795 said:


> Post a pic of the "rounded rear carrier". Dibs if it's what I'm looking for...



Well its straight as an arrow almost to straight and it looks like it should have 4 cross bars on top but only got 3 but it came with the silver light and I might not have good light but I try


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 9, 2017)

Great score...but this is sounding a lil fishy...


----------



## Notabot (Oct 9, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Great score...but this is sounding a lil fishy...



Google hwy 60 yrs sale


----------



## Notabot (Oct 9, 2017)

Sorry to post new thread
But tools only say report in last thread
And I don't even know how to refresh
Trying to post new pic here goes


----------



## jacob9795 (Oct 9, 2017)

Regarding the rack, that's what I knew it was. That whitewash paint and missing bracket hurts the value on this one a bit. Great finds, I'd say the rack and light together might fetch around $400. We'll see what others have to say.

Good job,
-Jake


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 9, 2017)

Notabot said:


> I got this and some parts
> A light that say silvery on glass
> And a rounded rear carrier
> At a garage sale for 70bucks
> ...



The seat is worth more than that Phantom


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 10, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Great score...but this is sounding a lil fishy...



Reminds me of this time somebody wanted to trade their Bluebird for an Xbox...


----------



## John G04 (Oct 10, 2017)

$70 well spent. That bike is awesome


----------



## bikesnbuses (Oct 10, 2017)

Notabot said:


> So this is worth what 1 of them phantom bikes is?



 April fools??


----------



## Notabot (Oct 10, 2017)

Cooper S. said:


> Boy you best be joking



No joke that's the price but it did sound like at one time and the parts where found after I got the bike the first day and the 2nd day I found the parts in a crate for 20 and my collector friend say she give me the 20 back for the empty box


----------



## partsguy (Oct 10, 2017)

*HELLO AND GOOD MORNING.... WELCOME TO THE CABE!
*
This is a very good deal, I think you stole it all for $90.

I think this is a legit find, guys. _*MOST*_ of us have had big scores. I know I have!


----------



## willswares1220 (Oct 10, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Great score...but this is sounding a lil fishy...



Yup


----------



## THE STIG (Oct 10, 2017)

you guys are easy


----------



## ZE52414 (Oct 10, 2017)

If I were to guess your inbox is filling up. Nice score. I could sure use that seat and that fender bomb! Wow!


----------



## vincev (Oct 10, 2017)

I have a Phantom for trade .Where can we meet??lol


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 10, 2017)

M


vincev said:


> I have a Phantom for trade .Where can we meet??lol



Me tooooo......


----------



## vincev (Oct 10, 2017)

barnyguey said:


> M
> Me tooooo......



HEY ! I'm closer !!lol


----------



## Notabot (Oct 10, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> If I were to guess your inbox is filling up. Nice score. I could sure use that seat and that fender bomb! Wow!



If it is o


ZE52414 said:


> If I were to guess your inbox is filling up. Nice score. I could sure use that seat and that fender bomb! Wow!



If it is I can't find it


----------



## Notabot (Oct 10, 2017)

Notabot said:


> If it is o
> 
> If it is I can't find it



And that captcha not test thing took me 3 time and I almost gave up and wouldn't have share this you guys


----------



## Notabot (Oct 10, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> If I were to guess your inbox is filling up. Nice score. I could sure use that seat and that fender bomb! Wow!



How to find inbox? I don't see it


----------



## ZE52414 (Oct 10, 2017)

Notabot said:


> And that captcha not test thing took me 3 time and I almost gave up and wouldn't have share this you guys





Notabot said:


> How to find inbox? I don't see it



top right click the icon that is lit up red and its the envelope icon


----------



## Sped Man (Oct 10, 2017)

You definitely got ripped off. Don't worry I am willing to buy it at a huge financial loss on my part for $35 shipped.


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 10, 2017)

You bought a rusty old bike that does not display well.

A caber might just offer you something more than what you paid if your patient.


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 10, 2017)

barnyguey said:


> The seat is worth more than that Phantom





uh no barney.

the pogo Core is not worth more than the nice original phantom shown ... 

not even 1/2


----------



## willswares1220 (Oct 10, 2017)

-------------------------------------------


----------



## Notabot (Oct 10, 2017)

bobcycles said:


> You bought a rusty old bike that does not display well.
> 
> A caber might just offer you something more than what you paid if your patient.



Bob you just described me rusty old and don't display well have we met


----------



## Notabot (Oct 10, 2017)

Notabot said:


> Bob you just described me rusty old and don't display well have we met



My radiator leaks too


----------



## Jay81 (Oct 10, 2017)

Score!


----------



## Jay81 (Oct 10, 2017)

I don't know about the rest of you, but if I found a deal like this I would let them know they're selling too cheap and pay quite a bit more than the asking price.


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 10, 2017)

No? I didn't think a Phantom was worth that much nowadays?

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## Notabot (Oct 10, 2017)

Jay81 said:


> I don't know about the rest of you, but if I found a deal like this I would let them know they're selling too cheap and pay quite a bit more than the asking price.



Hey j just so you know the little ole lady I bought it from tried to sell me some stuff
She only drove to church on Sunday
And I kinda got the feeling she was not 100% truthful with me but anyway I asked her if I could look in the barn and she say ok
 And I see the bike and ask her the story and she hobble out on her crutches and say she pay to much for it and just wanted her money back because it was not even a schwinn it was a true values deluxe


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Oct 10, 2017)

Notabot said:


> I got this and some parts
> A light that say silvery on glass
> And a rounded rear carrier
> At a garage sale for 70bucks
> ...



KINDA LIKE YOU HIT A POT OF GOLD!
ALL THOSE GOODIES AT A GARAGE SALE!
YOU CAN EXPECT TO HEAR FROM CABERS, WHAT A GREAT FIND!


----------



## Notabot (Oct 10, 2017)

WES PINCHOT said:


> KINDA LIKE YOU HIT A POT OF GOLD!
> ALL THOSE GOODIES AT A GARAGE SALE!
> YOU CAN EXPECT TO HEAR FROM CABERS, WHAT A GREAT FIND!



Well it was 2 sales got the bike and next day the parts sorry my first post made it sound like that but it was late


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 12, 2017)

barnyguey said:


> No? I didn't think a Phantom was worth that much nowadays?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk





.....there are "nice" Phantoms....and then there are 95% of whatever else litters the earth looking like Phantoms...

depends on the bike like anything...

Recently saw 2 repop laden restored Phantoms sell on eBay for insane money.... as in insane high$$$$$$


ass4everyseat


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 12, 2017)

Notabot said:


> Well it was 2 sales got the bike and next day the parts sorry my first post made it sound like that but it was late





no but seriously.  What do you intend to do with that stuff?

Birth of a new bike collector?  Or Ca$h in and roll on?


----------



## Bikermaniac (Oct 16, 2017)

I'll buy it from you, it has the parts I need to finish my project.


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 16, 2017)

Me too!  I'll buy it!

In fact, we can all buy it for the parts we need!!!


----------



## partsguy (Oct 17, 2017)

*And so it begins...*


----------



## TieDye (Oct 17, 2017)

That light on the cut off fender sells for around $300.00 and up on ebay.  Good score!!


----------



## ZE52414 (Oct 17, 2017)

I think the saddle would look good on my lasalle! Just can't seem to pay up for a seat!


----------



## Notabot (Oct 17, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> I think the saddle would look good on my lasalle! Just can't seem to pay up for a seat!



Seats are earned not bought


----------



## then8j (Oct 17, 2017)

What is up with your name? Are you afraid that someone might think your a bot and scamming everyone with a crazy story about a treasured barn find from a little old lady on crutches? 

This story smell like something..........


----------



## vincev (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## Bikermaniac (Oct 17, 2017)

Did I also got ripped off? I bought this ugly VW in $5,000. Someone installed the front hood in the back...hum.


----------



## volksboy57 (Oct 18, 2017)

Bikermaniac said:


> Did I also got ripped off? I bought this ugly VW in $5,000. Someone installed the front hood in the back...hum.
> 
> View attachment 694097



You may have been ripped off with that oval era hebmuller....


----------



## Bikermaniac (Oct 18, 2017)

volksboy57 said:


> You may have been ripped off with that oval era hebmuller....




You noticed it! it is a conversion I guess (not mine).


----------



## volksboy57 (Oct 19, 2017)

Bikermaniac said:


> You noticed it! it is a conversion I guess (not mine).



Awesome car, original or not!


----------



## Jeff54 (Oct 19, 2017)

Notabot said:


> Well it was 2 sales got the bike and next day the parts sorry my first post made it sound like that but it was late



OK but just so you know, that front fender ornament on the bike  ALONE, is worth major bucks!  1st timer luck, as you'll never run across a deal like that again. Yet go ahead, waste you time looking because that score will make you. you're hooked, or screwed depending on how ya looks at it. [grin]

here's what they looked like new, and called an Autocycle.  pretty much the top of the line and most desired Schwinn collectible. Plus if ya study how to clean it right, ya gots plenty paint on there to be sweet! most prefer old paint vs new restoration junk paint. :


1938 catalog, 37 has not been found: http://schwinncruisers.com/catalogs/1938.html








and in blue, possibly restored:


----------



## Notabot (Oct 19, 2017)

Bikermaniac said:


> Did I also got ripped off? I bought this ugly VW in $5,000. Someone installed the front hood in the back...hum.
> 
> View attachment 694097



Duck a vw
Buy american


----------



## Notabot (Oct 19, 2017)

then8j said:


> What is up with your name? Are you afraid that someone might think your a bot and scamming everyone with a crazy story about a treasured barn find from a little old lady on crutches?
> 
> This story smell like something..........



What is up with your name?
Seriously
I can't get past the captcha
Took several times
I got upset
Sweety


----------



## Notabot (Oct 19, 2017)

Notabot said:


> What is up with your name?
> Seriously
> I can't get past the captcha
> Took several times
> ...


----------

